# Show us your mods



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Show us your mods.

Window 

Painted side 

Neon Switches hidden by usb front cover.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Mine are in the TSF album 

here: 
http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=72&cid=5&sort=date

here:
http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=71&cid=5&sort=date

and here:
http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=70&cid=5&sort=date


----------

